# using a laser for installing recessed lights



## mckele (May 17, 2007)

Hi Guys
I anm looking to buy a laser for installing boxes and recessed lighting, does anyone have any suggestion on whick is the best type for this type of application.

Kevin


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can either do the layout on the floor, and transfer the locations up with a laser plumb, or use a rotary laser to line them up, and just measure the other dimension once the can is installed by sliding it back & forth on the hanger bars.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've used the Rack-a-Tiers laser plumb bob for years to layout the recessed lighting plan on the floor and project it up onto sloped ceilings. I think the PLS laser is the preferred one nowadays, but I've never used it myself.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

If you are talking about laying out the pattern on floor and plumbing up, I would say a self leveling one over one with vials.

The rotating ones that the carpenters and ceiling guys use I don't know much about, other than they are expensive. 

The tool rental/selling places usually have good ones. You might want to rent if it's only one job.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I measure at the ceiling whenever possible and laser only when I have to. I also use the old rack-a-tier laser plumb--- cheap and simple.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I use this laser and I like it very much.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

i have a dewalt dw087 and i put it on my cart and wheel it in a room and start to mount boxes, it works GREAT. it comes with a clamp and a magnet, works awsome on magnetic studs. also works great for suspending fbays at a consistent height. the cheaper ones are just not as bright. dewalt is one of the brightest ive seen.

i also have a laser that goes straight up. i lay stuff out on the floor then shoot it up. i cannot imagine being with out either


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got the Stanley FatMax laser plumb,











And a RoboToolz RT-3620-2 rotary (no longer available):











I doubt I have more than $200 in the both of them.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got the fat max, use it quite a bit. ive also got a dewalt rotary.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> ive got the fat max, use it quite a bit. ive also got a dewalt rotary.


 
The FatMax is great. Self-plumbing, but if it's out of range, the laser will blink so you know you don't have a good setup. The offset in the bottom is designed so you can position the lower laser on your mark, then it will automatically send up a plumb line. Great for spotting stuff on a sloped ceiling.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

fat max


----------



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a laser that puts a line on the ceiling (and a vertical line as well). I use it more for flourescent strips. It works well in all but the brightest conditions. I usually put a couple of pieces of tape on the ceiling for reference in case the laser gets bumped. 

Stabila, sorry I don't remember the model number


----------



## 1991 Storm Trooper (Apr 7, 2009)

I use a acculine pro 5 dot. It is self leveling, has a detachable base with a magnetic back and can be straped to a stud. Also swivels 360 deg's. I think I payed $200.00 for it but was well worth the money. 

Aside from sloped ceilings, the other thing that I used it on is for setting floor boxes at the right height before the masons pour the creat floor. In that case what I do is mount the lazer to a suport pole and turn it till one of the dots hits a wall. I then measure the distance between the dot and footing were the top of the creat will be. Next I turn the lazer so it shoots over the box and then adjust the box till I get the previous measurement. The nice thing is that you don't have to remount the lazer for the rest of the boxes, just turn the lazer in that direction.

Old Army trick!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't go half-assed, this one can cut the holes for the lights and take out ICBMs from 200 miles away.
















The second one is OK if you are on a budget, it can also be used it to keep that pesky neighbors cat out of your yard.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I've got the Stanley FatMax laser plumb,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How much was the stanley fat max? Looks like a decent size


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> How much was the stanley fat max? Looks like a decent size


It's slightly larger than a 30' FatMax tape measure. I think it was around $80-90 at Home Cheapo.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I use the FatMax as well...good product...I got mine from ebay for around $60.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the same FatMax as well. Works fine for as much as I use it.

I had a relatively square kitchen ceiling that I needed to hang four pendant lights in a square pattern. Thing is the ceiling was cathedral and in the corner of a hip roof house, so I had a few different ceiling planes to deal with.
I laid them out on the floor and plumb lazered them. 
They came out dead perfect. That one job paid for the tool and them some.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the Dewalt one like in the picture. It self levels also. What I like about using the laser is when the customer or gc is around. They get impressed with it, like I am some sort of precision expert, when in fact, if they are not around the jobsite to see it, I use a tape measure at the ceiling :laughing:


----------



## excellencee (Feb 20, 2008)

I used to use the rack-a-tiers laser plumb bob for sloped ceilings. It now rides in my guys van. I use a Dave White that I picked up at Lowes. I don't remember how much. It has a swivel base which made it nice. When I bought it, I was lasering track lights over the rolled edge of a stainless countertop. The rack-a-tiers is a good laser but by the time you build it, I'm already up my ladder working.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I use a laser to establish the end points of rows of lights, be they can lights or MH or track, then pull a string between the two points.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

You can't beat a laser, here we used a PLS but it could have been done just as well with a fat max.

We postioned the fixture exactly where we wanted it on the floor then put the laser on each mounting hole. Quick and more acuate then any time spent mesuring with diffrent heights due to the beams and walls that changed thickness.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

On this one we first used a rotary laser on it's side to place the hangers at 45 degrees to the building lines. Without a laser that would have really sucked.

Then we placed the rotary laser on a column to set the height.











By the way, thats 'Pete the Hack' on the lift.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> You can't beat a laser, here we used a PLS but it could have been done just as well with a fat max............


 
Tennis shoes?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Tennis shoes?


MC??


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, I planned on buying one soon and this thread just sealed the deal.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> MC??


"Do Not Stand Or Sit" on the top of the ladder.......:no:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Tennis shoes?


Very good, next week we will learn how to identify pants. :laughing:



InPhase277 said:


> MC??


Yes, that would be MC. 



480sparky said:


> "Do Not Stand Or Sit" on the top of the ladder.......:no:


Yes that is what he is doing, he is also not wearing his hardhat. The job is in a finished office space. Personally I was just glad to have his help on a Saturday.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Very good, next week we will learn how to identify pants. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fellow needs a hardhat, work boots, fall protection, AND PPE, because there is probably a live circuit somewhere in the neighborhood.

You should have used your manly pipe bending skills instead of that girlish MC.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> You should have used your manly pipe bending skills instead of that girlish MC.


99% of the job is EMT.

This ugly POS fixture has two circuits, one normal and one emergency which would have required two EMTs to the fixture, the customer wanted the least visible means. In this case that would be MC.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Y


Is that Stinky Bill??????  :laughing: Sure looks like it....


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Is that Stinky Bill??????  :laughing: Sure looks like it....


No, I can not remember his name, I have only worked with him that one day.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> By the way, thats 'Pete the Hack' on the lift.


Wow, that job was three years ago already? :blink: Time flies. I guess I've tried to put installing 2,000 tek screws out of my mind as best I can. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> No, I can not remember his name, I have only worked with him that one day.


Ah, ok. It did look like him though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Wow, that job was three years ago already? :blink: Time flies. I guess I've tried to put installing 2,000 tek screws out of my mind as best I can. :laughing:


what were the tek screws used for?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Very good, next week we will learn how to identify pants. :laughing:..........


Let me know when you want to start learning. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> what were the tek screws used for?


After all the lights where up I made a jig that held two connected lights perfectly straight with each other, then Pete had to put four tek screws into the fixture couplings to lock them together straight, then he would move the jig and do the next one. He was at it for a few days. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> After all the lights where up I made a jig that held two connected lights perfectly straight with each other, then Pete had to put four tek screws into the fixture couplings to lock them together straight, then he would move the jig and do the next one. He was at it for a few days. :laughing:


 
That was good of you to make up a jig :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Wow, that job was three years ago already? :blink: Time flies. I guess I've tried to put installing 2,000 tek screws out of my mind as best I can. :laughing:


My, my.. that can be trying. About 10 years ago I was in charge of installing the lights in a new Target store. It was 2x4 lay-ins as far as the eye could see. Each one had to be tied up with grid wire on diagonal corners, the hold down clips engaged and four screws through the grid into the ends. Every time I see a 2x4 lay-in, I pee myself a little.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> That was good of you to make up a jig :laughing:


I can dance a jig and sing a sea shanty, but what does that have to do with lights?:001_huh:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Pete did really well, he also unpackaged and assembled about 50% of the almost 600 fixtures. There was no hacking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I can dance a jig and sing a sea shanty, but what does that have to do with lights?:001_huh:


The jig held a pair of fixtures in perfect alignment so Pete could screw them permanently in that position.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> My, my.. that can be trying. About 10 years ago I was in charge of installing the lights in a new Target store. It was 2x4 lay-ins as far as the eye could see. Each one had to be tied up with grid wire on diagonal corners, the hold down clips engaged and four screws through the grid into the ends. Every time I see a 2x4 lay-in, I pee myself a little.



In all honestly, it wouldn't have been that bad if they weren't flimsy Lithonia strip lights that are made of aluminum foil practically.  I ended up going to the Lowes which was a few stores down in the same plaza and buying a sliding clamp so the lights wouldn't fall apart as they were being screwed together. Just the pressure of the screw gun pushing a tek screw would cause the whole shebang to disintegrate.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Peter D said:


> In all honestly, it wouldn't have been that bad if they weren't flimsy Lithonia strip lights that are made of aluminum foil practically.  I ended up going to the Lowes which was a few stores down in the same plaza and buying a sliding clamp so the lights wouldn't fall apart as they were being screwed together. Just the pressure of the screw gun pushing a tek screw would cause the whole shebang to disintegrate.


And don't forget the finely honed razor-sharp edge on those pieces of junk...


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I ended up going to the Lowes which was a few stores down in the same plaza and buying a sliding clamp so the lights wouldn't fall apart as they were being screwed together.


The fact you went and bought a tool to help you get it done impressed me and it definitely helped. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just finished a building that had 200 (4) T-8 fixtures.


I used CROWNLITE Lighting Fixtures.. really thick steel and well made :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> "Do Not Stand Or Sit" on the top of the ladder.......:no:


That's not 'sitting,' it's 'hooking a leg over.'


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I use this laser and I like it very much.


I have this one too and like it too. I do want a horizontal line laser for laying out kitchen boxes too though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Pete did really well, he also unpackaged and assembled about 50% of the almost 600 fixtures. There was no hacking. :thumbsup:


After the third day of assembling them, I began to dream in eight foot tandem strip lights. :laughing:



InPhase277 said:


> And don't forget the finely honed razor-sharp edge on those pieces of junk...


Yeah, thankfully after assembling and hanging more than 300 lights, no cuts to speak of. 



Bob Badger said:


> The fact you went and bought a tool to help you get it done impressed me and it definitely helped. :thumbsup:


Well, I pretty much had no choice. I would have destroyed every light in the store. :laughing:


----------

